# Split billing ante partum care



## barbacasec (Mar 17, 2008)

We have a patient that saw 1 ob in another practice for her first ob visit, then she was transferred to our practice for the rest of her pregnancy. Should we split bill the care for 59426 and 59409 since he didn't see her for the complete pregnancy or should we have billed out the global? Becuase the other ob did bill out for that one first ob visit. Is there a cut off for how many visit constitute global vs split billing. Any ideas would be great.


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 31, 2008)

you can bill up to 13 visit max included in prenatal care up to deliver any other visit with an E/M- you can also bill 59426  4-6 visit and 59410 includes postpartum visit if that is the case.  59426 is more than 7 visits


----------



## christine burnes (Apr 9, 2008)

I would contact the insurance company and find out what their guidelines are for global delivery.  Some insurances consider global if they have been seen for as little as 7 visits.


----------

